

Google and Creator of ‘Family Guy’ Strike a Deal - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/30/business/30google.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
umjames
I think the article gets it wrong at the end. Family Guy got resurrected
because Cartoon Network's Adult Swim played the old episodes almost every
night. This got a lot more of Family Guy's would-be target audience interested
in the show. It was that interest that woke Fox up to bring back Family Guy.

The same thing is happening now to Futurama. The formula appears to be to put
shows on networks during time slots where their target audience already is and
where it doesn't have to compete with unrelated content. Who knew?

~~~
jrockway
_The formula appears to be to put shows on networks during time slots where
their target audience already is and where it doesn't have to compete with
unrelated content. Who knew?_

The other half of the formula is to put random crap on at times when people
feel like watching TV. I think most people watch TV because it's there, and
flip around until something looks interesting.

If you actually had to seek out a specific program, I don't think new ones
would have much chance of becoming mainstream. (Of course the geek community
would find the good shows, because we tend to read reviews and make our own
decisions instead of being told what to like. But most people just watch
whatever the networks tell them to watch.)

